# Master Gunnery Sergeant Charles Padilla Rare Life Award Winner



## DasBoot (Apr 17, 2011)

This is great! Congrats to Master Guns Padilla!


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Apr 17, 2011)

Thats Awesome!


----------



## TJT0321 (Apr 18, 2011)

Great job Master Guns. A well deserved honor.


----------



## Teufel (Apr 18, 2011)

Good ol' chunks.  Well deserved!  It's a whiskey award from what I understand and whiskey and Recon Marines go together like Pardus and sheep.


----------



## TJT0321 (Apr 18, 2011)

Teufel said:


> Good ol' chunks.  Well deserved!  It's a whiskey award from what I understand and whiskey and Recon Marines go together like Pardus and sheep.



Damn Right!


----------



## DasBoot (Apr 19, 2011)

Just for more info- heres a slightly extended version. It goes into how MGySgt Padilla is the only current Quad Body in the USMC- meaning he's Ranger, Combat Dive and Airborne qualified, and a Royal Marine


----------



## Teufel (Apr 20, 2011)

Chunks is not the only quad bods in the Marine Corps. The XO for 2/3 for example is a "quad bods". He was a SSgt at 1st Force before he commissioned and has completed ARS, Jump, Dive, MFF, Ranger, Royal Marine Commando, French Commando, and the entire 18B version of the Q course.  I am sure there are some more running around that I don't know about.


----------



## DasBoot (Apr 20, 2011)

Teufel said:


> Chunks is not the only quad bods in the Marine Corps. The XO for 2/3 for example is a "quad bods". He was a SSgt at 1st Force before he commissioned and has completed ARS, Jump, Dive, MFF, Ranger, Royal Marine Commando, French Commando, and the entire 18B version of the Q course. I am sure there are some more running around that I don't know about.



Very cool. Thanks for enlightening


----------



## Salt USMC (Apr 20, 2011)

Teufel said:


> Chunks is not the only quad bods in the Marine Corps. The XO for 2/3 for example is a "quad bods". He was a SSgt at 1st Force before he commissioned and has completed ARS, Jump, Dive, MFF, Ranger, Royal Marine Commando, French Commando, and the entire 18B version of the Q course.  I am sure there are some more running around that I don't know about.



Holy crap!  Must've spent his entire career in training....


----------



## Teufel (Apr 21, 2011)

He has a ton of deployments as well.  Purple heart, bronze star, the whole meal deal.


----------

